
Show HN: Popup Encyclopedia – A lightning fast popup encyclopedia/dictionary - pncnmnp
https://github.com/pncnmnp/PopUp-Encyclopedia
======
pncnmnp
Most of the other extensions do not support encyclopedia ( or proper nouns ),
hence the motive was to support both. Also the dictionary can be used offline.

